# Apps not opening



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently installed windows 8 inside of virtualbox. I was able to install it fine but when I log on I can't open any application except control panel and desktop which gets be back to the old fashion look of windows. Whenever I click on something else other than that. It gives the indication that it has been clicked but it doesn't load the application.

Can I please have some help.

Thanks

interneties


----------



## Technsc (Oct 15, 2011)

Perhaps it is a compatibility issue or that this version of win 8 is a dev preview and not a beta.


----------



## samc2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Same here! Only on a partition instead!


----------



## sukhraj (Jan 7, 2012)

its app store is not open yet....buddy


----------

